# Need Help Identifying a Bottle Type...



## GA_Man (May 25, 2010)

I was on a trip and bought this bottle of wine "just cuz". The wine was excellent, but the bottle had a 'fun' feel to it. I have a batch of muscadine wine coming due and would like to bottle in these, but I cannot find them anywhere. The closest I can come to identifying it is a "chianti" bottle, minus the basket. 

Can anyone help me identify this bottle "type" and any recommendations on where I can order some?

Much Appreciated.

GA Man


----------



## Wade E (May 25, 2010)

The only thing I could find was this.
http://www.save-on-crafts.com/teardrop.html


----------



## GA_Man (May 25, 2010)

*Right...same here....*

i can find them all day long in 4 & 7 oz sizes for perfuming and such..... 

Can't seem to locate one in the 750ml size that this one is....

Hopefully someone will be able to help.... Thanks though...


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2010)

Check this site http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=9 look under bottles for sauces. You might find something close but they are screw top.


----------



## GA_Man (May 26, 2010)

*update...*

Apparently the bottle type is: Fiasco
even though it is minus the basket. Now, to find a supplier who actually sells them.....


----------

